# World City Rebus #3



## debodun (Jul 3, 2021)

Identify the city by the suggested graphic.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

Istanbul


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2021)

Owlivia is on the ball. Good going.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

Behind The 8 Ball, I've been there too!


----------

